# New Photo's of Mac - 4 1/2 months



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well he's 4 and a half months now and getting big!

Hope you like them:


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

And more:


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Aww Mac is starting to look like a big boy now 

He is gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

He's gorgeous. What a handsome baby  :001_tt1:

I love his teddy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Mac is gorgeous, .xx


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

mistymilo said:


> Aww Mac is starting to look like a big boy now
> 
> He is gorgeous :001_tt1:


Thank you! He's growing so quick and I really notice it when he wants to be like a baby and have cuddles - he's a heavy boy! lol!



srhdufe said:


> He's gorgeous. What a handsome baby  :001_tt1:
> 
> I love his teddy


Thank you! Most of the stuffed toys are from the charity shop! Also bought him a high chair toy the other day that we stuck to the kitchen tiles - he went crazy spinning it round and round - loved it! As they are baby/kids toys they tend to be hard wearing - ideal for him!



colliemerles said:


> Mac is gorgeous, .xx


Thank you!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

aww hes lovely! growing up!! hehe x


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ducky said:


> aww hes lovely! growing up!! hehe x


Thank you! Yeah big and naughty! 

Laura


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

absolutely stunning he could be a wee bf for maisie lol


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awww he is a little cutie


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

awww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

slbrown2108 said:


> absolutely stunning he could be a wee bf for maisie lol


lol! He's getting the snip in a few months. He's been humping since he was 3 months and driving us crazy! He has his desires for my husbands 9 year old son more than anyone - poor soul doesn't get a minutes peace with him. How's Maisie doing these days?



GSDlover4ever said:


> awww he is a little cutie





RockRomantic said:


> awww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you! He's a total Mummy's boy. When my hubby takes him a walk he rushes back to see me for cuddles and like he's been away for days rather than just a walk!

Laura


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

got a 5month old cocker..this is really a fun age..time for some training though...macs adorable.hope the snip helps diminish his urges.feel bad for your son.


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> got a 5month old cocker..this is really a fun age..time for some training though...macs adorable.hope the snip helps diminish his urges.feel bad for your son.


It is fun. They have grown out of the cuddly baby stage though which I loved! lol! Mac's very independant now and loves to play! What kind of training have you done? I've been doing clicker tarining with Mac and he loves it - picks it up quickly.

Is your dog male or female? I love the pics - very cute baby. :001_tt1:

We hope it stops him too. My stepson doesn't really understand why he does it though - kind of difficult to explain without having the difficult questions to follow! lol! Think he's a bit young for the birds and bees yet!

Laura


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Gorgeous pup you have..._


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

awww hes sooo cute, great pics xx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I WANT A PUPPY! he's so cute.


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

mezzer said:


> _Gorgeous pup you have..._


Thank you!



marmite said:


> awww hes sooo cute, great pics xx


Thank you!



lifeizsweet said:


> I WANT A PUPPY! he's so cute.


Thank you! lol! I thought you had a pup - in your avatar?

Laura


----------



## flydogs (Feb 26, 2010)

beautiful!! I liked the first pic, is like trying to do what the bare is doing, lol


----------

